# Guerilla Drying?



## jomchimpo (Mar 20, 2008)

So guerilla growing is growing secretly in locations that would be hard to trace to the grower for security. Everyone knows that, what i'm curious about is whether anyone has applied this philosophy to the drying of marijuana. A whole lot of hanging bud can be just as conspicuous as a cannabis plant itself, not to mention the smell. I know its kind've like leaving your hard earned cash sitting on a curb waiting to be stolen, but given the situtation, like i predict mine to be, it could be necessary. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has tried this, or heard about someone who has. 

Jom


----------



## headband (Mar 20, 2008)

you can dry it like i did mine, if you can stash boxs somewhere unnoticed.. check my journal...


----------



## jomchimpo (Mar 20, 2008)

indoors is pretty much entirely off limits, so i'm talkin outdoors here


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 20, 2008)

um man u should listen... after hanging outside in maybe upside down box with like a shelf with a good opening or abandon barn or house u need to take it back to a indoor space no matter what because u must check your buds every 4 hours or so to make sure the moisture is escaping


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2008)

Barn or shed should be fine...just keep an eye on humidity


----------



## jomchimpo (Mar 21, 2008)

i do plan on getting some jars and curing inside and burping them frequently, jars can be hidden inside, but i guess what i'm asking is simply if anyone has heard of drying discreatly outside(no abandoned barns or buildings), if there was a way, i would do it in a close vicinity to where i am growing the plants. Thats fine if nobody's done or heard of this before, i'll figure something out. 

Also, does the drying area have to be 100% dark, how much light can be allowed without damaging quality. 

and btw i'm sorry if i offended you cook, just tryin to get my details stamped out


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 21, 2008)

The reason you dont wanna dry outside is just there dust.. bugs and other little things that will want 2 destroy your harvest get an old box wire it with a shelf (inside the box poke some holes underneath the shelf) and hide it out in the wild while your stuff drys


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 21, 2008)

hanger thems plants in da trees so day haves sum camoflauge =]

and the wind in the high trees will helpppp y000


----------



## headband (Mar 21, 2008)

just find a place out side where you can hide a box full of bud. maby in a hay stack hahahaaha


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 21, 2008)

rent a u haul and hang it inside that


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll leave this one to you.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just be creative, your ideas should not be limited to what is just preferred. People's situation will obviously be varied, including yours. You know what your setup is better than anybody else. Hide your jars under your bed, in your drawers under colthes, in your closet, heck maybe even in your pantry, you just have to adjust the drying methods to your situation but still follow the basic guidelines of the drying processm, and curing process themselves


----------



## KADE (Mar 21, 2008)

Dont forget... walmart is your friend... cheap carbon filters can be made at walmart!!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 22, 2008)

in the dam they just bung the whole plant into a cardboard box, and leave it for 6 months. not all do, but ive seen a few videos of plants being prepared for a cannabis cup fest, and it didnt even look like they had any holes in the box. i may have missed them tho...

im drying guerilla, the only thing im worried about is if it rains HEAVY, then i might have a problem. my plan is to use a box and line the outside with some 'GREEN' waterproof plastic. im going to have a slightly smaller inner box and vent them so that the vents dont line up and rain cant get in.

if that makes any sense i hope it helps. let me know what you think mate i need to know if it sounds like a good idea to you guys.

85C


----------



## bznuts (Mar 25, 2008)

Last Season we decided to trim the plants on location. Just a quick trim. Then we hung them for a day or two, in order to take off a touch of weight. (it was a long, steep hike in and out of the location) As for the smell, we were far far from _anyone. _Oh, and the buds, now with less water wieght, made it all the way home, and they didnt end up like road apples.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

if your fit and a good climber you could dry them up in tree canopies. If its gonna be a good few days they'd be fine but if it rains thats no good obviously unless you do the waterproof box thing up in the trees 

I'd say mold was gonna be your biggest issue.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2008)

Smelly Jelly said:
			
		

> rent a u haul and hang it inside that


 
wow lol i myself woulda never thought of that.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2008)

KADE said:
			
		

> Dont forget... walmart is your friend... cheap carbon filters can be made at walmart!!


i can make just bout anything i want if they aint got it at wal mart just gettin high and walkin round wal mart i come up wit so many darn new ideas all the time.


----------

